# 186 Employer Nomination Direct Entry



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all,

My employer has a vacant position in Australia and there is a big possibility that I might be offered that role. I have a family with a school going daughter and I don't want the risk of depending on a visa for our settlement in Australia. for instance, if there is a change of business in next two years, I don't want to come back to India even if my company wants me to, so I want the freedom to quit and stay back in Brisbane for which I should go as a PR. Thats my understanding.

So I'm planning to request my employer to nominate me in 186 and get me a PR before I take up the role.

I did some reading and noticed that I need IELTS and positive skills-assessment. I have already taken Ielts.

For 261111 ANZSCO skills assessment to be positive, it is enough if I get eligibility date three or four years ago, and positive with 3-4 years of relevant experience right? The question is because although I have 12 years of total experience in related ANZSCOs I dont have the statutory declaration from manager for 2 years, so I'll probably get only 4 years of workex as certified after deducting 6 years for eligibliity due to non ICT tertiary degree. (12-2-6 = 4). This 4 years is sufficient for 186?

In addition to ielts and skill assessment, is there anything that I have to do? I understand the rest of the documentation needs to be done by employer right?

Secondly, do I have to create an immiaccount and make a skillselect application form on my own before my employer can nominate?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I believe you need the positive skills assessment + 3 years skilled experience. So you'd need ACS to say that any work experience after Dec. 2012 (3 years ago) is deemed suitable as skilled employment.

In addition to IELTS and skills assessment, you need to complete the medical and character (police) checks.

You don't need to do anything before your employer can lodge the nomination. Once they lodge the nomination, you can either wait for the nomination to be approved (takes approx. 6 months) and then lodge your application, or you can immediately apply. The advantage to waiting is you know the outcome of the nomination before risking the application fee, however the disadvantage is time since both steps take approx. 6 months so you could be significantly lengthening the process.

If time is an issue, another option you could consider is simultaneously lodging both 457 and 186 nominations/applications. This way you could come sooner as the 457 is processed usually more quickly, and the 186 would replace the 457 once it was granted.


----------



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I believe you need the positive skills assessment + 3 years skilled experience. So you'd need ACS to say that any work experience after Dec. 2012 (3 years ago) is deemed suitable as skilled employment.
> 
> In addition to IELTS and skills assessment, you need to complete the medical and character (police) checks.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. Time is definitely an issue since my employer would not be waiting for 6 months or so. Once the job offer is confirmed, they would expect me to move over in 2-3 months. 

thank you for letting me know about 457. Is this the only visa that is available for intra-company transferees from India to Australia? 

I haven't spoken to my HR yet, so I don't know what VISA they'll apply for me. If I get an option to choose, which one is better for me, considering I want to immigrate and get a PR as soon as possible.. and also that my company wants me to be there and start my job in 2-3 months?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

number411 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Time is definitely an issue since my employer would not be waiting for 6 months or so. Once the job offer is confirmed, they would expect me to move over in 2-3 months.
> 
> thank you for letting me know about 457. Is this the only visa that is available for intra-company transferees from India to Australia?
> 
> I haven't spoken to my HR yet, so I don't know what VISA they'll apply for me. If I get an option to choose, which one is better for me, considering I want to immigrate and get a PR as soon as possible.. and also that my company wants me to be there and start my job in 2-3 months?


Is the Australian subsidiary of your company already a Standard Business Sponsor? If yes, then ask them to submit a nomination and file your visa application for a 457 visa. It's much quicker.


----------



## number411 (Sep 13, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Is the Australian subsidiary of your company already a Standard Business Sponsor? If yes, then ask them to submit a nomination and file your visa application for a 457 visa. It's much quicker.


Yes, thanks so much. I believe they are already a standard business sponsor. 

If they nominate me (is this under 186?), what is the approximate time period within which I'll become a PR?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

For an intra-company transfer, a 457 is the easiest/quickest option.

If they nominate you for a 186 visa, you'd become a PR the moment your 186 visa was granted. In the meantime, if you were granted a 457 you'd be a temporary resident with legal work rights to work for your nominating employer.


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

Maggie-May24 said:


> For an intra-company transfer, a 457 is the easiest/quickest option.
> 
> If they nominate you for a 186 visa, you'd become a PR the moment your 186 visa was granted. In the meantime, if you were granted a 457 you'd be a temporary resident with legal work rights to work for your nominating employer.





JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think first thing first you need to check your overall eligibility for TSS work/186 which requires employer sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am going to come to Sydney for my Naati Exam and also will be staying there for a month or so.

Can you please guide me if there are any chances of getting a job through Employee.

My occupation is Civil engineer which is there on a long term list.
I have completed my skill assessment and PTE (90 all).

Just wanted to inquire that is there any possibility for the same?? If yes what would be the best approach to find the Job.

Any insights will be really helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to come to Sydney for my Naati Exam and also will be staying there for a month or so.
> 
> ...


You want to find a job while you are on visitors visa ?

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ghavatepratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to come to Sydney for my Naati Exam and also will be staying there for a month or so.
> 
> ...


Your best approach is to finish your NAATI Course / Exam (if your VISA allows you to) and go back. If you are on a Visitor Visa, you will be breaching your Visa condition and putting yourself at risk by looking for employment. Go through your current Visa condition carefully.


----------



## virgo2017 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a query regarding 186 direct grant. 

My details:
1. I have been working in Melbourne for an IT company (ANZSCO 263111) for the last 3 years (2 yrs 10 months) and NZ citizen.
2. Under the age of 45.
3. Can't apply under NZ citizen stream (landed after 19th Feb 2016).
4. Degree in IT and more than 16 years of past experience including 3 yrs Aus and 6 yrs NZ.

Query:

If I read the details on immigration website for this visa (Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186)
Direct Entry stream) I understand that I am exempt from skill assessment plus work experience assessment and English language requirements (NZ passport) and age requirements too (45 years age limit). Just wondering how hard it is for an employer to nominate you for this visa and is there any form that I can download and get them signed the nomination papers for me.

As I understand I can directly apply the visa after getting the nomination from my employer. 
How much time it will take to get the approval after the application?


Thanks


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

NB said:


> You want to find a job while you are on visitors visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I was just checking the possibility ..... I thought Face to face interview will be preferred by employer.

But if that is not possible then what will be the best way to get employers visa.

Since it is really difficult to find a job by staying overseas.


----------



## Smyles243 (May 20, 2020)

*186 Query*

Hi guys,

Could you please help me with my concern regarding 186 Direct Entry Stream. One of the requirement is to have 3 years experience, does this year of experience also need to be assessed by the relevant authority? I already have a positive skill assessment previously but I did not include the assessment of my experience as I was only doing it for points for skilled partner.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Regards,
Smyles


----------



## ultraquantum (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi Smyles, did you go about finding out the answer for your query?


----------

